# Plans on Loft....



## vinceserious (Apr 14, 2012)

*I need Plans on Loft....*

I want to build o Loft....6m Long x 2m width.....and i want to divide it into 2m for Female birds, 2m for Young Birds, 2m for Male Birds....does anyone have some good Design or Plans.....and what wood i can use....i have about 80 birds....

Yours Faithfully 
vinceserious


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Are You building in addition to what You have already for them or are You going to transfer birds in to the new loft, if You building this loft for the amount You currently have You are allredy at maximum capacity. You will need to increase the size of Your new loft or build another like it to have young birds. Building material depends on enviroment You live in, You also need to take in to consideration snakes mice rats cats dogs and other animals that will want to enter. Engineered wood like Plywood is good for walls and floors, beams of wood for structual support roofing can be made out of corrugated metal or plastic panels.


----------

